# Acrilic paint ratios?



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I bought some Acrilic paint to delute to play with my Grexs Air Brush.

How many parts of paint to how many parts of water should I use to load into my Air brush.

JJ


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Experiment, start with 60/40 paint to water. After mixing strain through some pantyhose to remove lumps. Doesn't have ta be yer best pair. 

What kind of paint? Way back when in college, I was using Liquetex tube paints, if your are using brush ready jars, you'll need less water. 
Too thin and you'll be spraying washes instead of color coats. Go as thick as you can before it sputters. 
Write it down. 

John


----------



## Lawrence Wallace (Jan 2, 2008)

With Latex paint the tip of the air brush starts to gob up for me. 
I found using car window washer works when used to thin paint instead of water. 
The alcohol in the washer seams to help. 
I have used a ratio of 2-paint to 1-washer. Or 3-paint to 1-washer depending on the brand and tour use. 
Washes I use 1 to 1 and use many light passes depending the finish I want. 

I use one of those little electric mixers you can buy and filter all of the paint I use.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I made my own mixer tools for the small paint jars and my Foredom / Dremel (on slow). 
Use a razor saw to cut a thin kerf in the head of a finish nail. Put a short length of thin metal in the groove and hammer shut. my blades were about 5/8" long and an 1/8th wide. Mostly had to fit the neck. 

You can make Yogi's washer fluid by adding Isopropyl alcohol and leave out the blue dye.... 

John


----------



## Lawrence Wallace (Jan 2, 2008)

John, 
I have never used the straight alcohol I don't know how it would work. 
As the washer fluid is mix of water and alcohol. 

I have made a tool from a metal coat hanger for mixing paint. By flatting about a 1/2 inch of the end of the wire. 
Then bending the flat part at a right angle. 
Then bending the wire to form an offset about 3/4" above the flat end to center it so it doesn't vibrate when turning. This works with the little "Testor Paint Bottles" also. 
I also twist the flattened piece at an angel so the paint moves from the bottom of the container up to the top when used.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Yogi, 
Diddn't mean to imply straight alcohol... Adding Isopropyl to the mix... main ingredient in the washer fluid. Should achieve the same results. 

John


----------

